
This Augmented Reality Future Looks Like a Living Hell - pinewurst
http://sploid.gizmodo.com/this-augmented-reality-future-looks-like-a-living-hell-1777595401
======
dTal
>You can at least close your browser or look away from your laptop when it all
gets too overwhelming, but as Keiichi Matsuda reveals in this brilliant Hyper-
Reality short film, one day there might not be any escape from ads.

There's no escape from real life ads _now_. So in the future we can just take
off our augmented reality specs? Sounds like a distinct _improvement_.

------
xufi
I was actually was discussing this today in regards to violent video games
with a friend. How much father can video games be pushed to reflect reality as
a whole based on thing like the reactions of the carhacters and the
environment around us

